# Hello Again



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi All, its been awhile since i've been on here and realise how much ive missed it!!
How are you guys doing?
Things have been picking up on this side of the pond especially on the new builds, this has helped us with a lot of the roofers going back to site work1
Cheers
Dave:thumbup:


----------



## Gutter_Supply (Apr 2, 2013)

Glad to have you back.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Gutter_Supply said:


> Glad to have you back.


 Thanks Gutter Supply, hows Business over there?
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Gutter_Supply (Apr 2, 2013)

English Roofer said:


> Thanks Gutter Supply, hows Business over there?
> Cheers
> Dave


Hi Dave,

Business is great! You? Sales for us normally spike in October. Been very busy.


----------



## GAZ (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Dave, good to see you back, hope all is well


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

GAZ said:


> Hi Dave, good to see you back, hope all is well


Hi Gaz, yes things are good up here hows the home countys?
Cheers
Dave


----------

